# Email aus einem Script versenden

## Hollowman

Hi

Ich bin wahrscheinlich wieder mal zu doof dafür.

Ich möchte eine Mail aus einem Script versenden. Ich möchte das über unseren internen Mailserver machen. Der benötigt aber eine korrekte Absender Adresse. Also nicht root@localhost

Also folgendes brauch ich:

Absender muss user@domäne sein

smtp Server muss mail.server.de sein

Ich würde gerne Texte per stdin oder so in die Mail packen. Und am liebsten wäre es mir wenn es über /usr/bin/sendmail geht.

Wie stelle ich das am besten an?

Danke

Sebastian

----------

## Finswimmer

Ich habe es über Mutt eingerichtet und dann lass ich die Daten auch von Mutt schicken:

su tobi -c 'cat /tmp/fehler-mail | mutt -s "BACKUP Problem" mail@web.de'

In .muttrc ist folgendes eingetragen:

set sendmail="/usr/bin/nbsmtp -U $user -P $pass -d web.de -h smtp.web.de -f $email"

Tobi

----------

## cryptosteve

mailx oder - notfalls - telnet gehen für sowas auch ganz gut. mailx ist im setup auch recht simpel.

----------

## toralf

Sowas geht auch :

```
#!/bin/sh

fn_sendmail()

{

        echo "From: <noreply@nowhere> Do not reply to this address

To: foo@bar

Reply-To: user@other.domain

Subject: test

X-MSMail-Priority: High

Importance: 1

Mime-Version: 1.0

Content-Type: text/plain

 This is a test email ...

 Rgds

"

        [[ -f $ATTACH ]] && uuencode $ATTACH $ATTACH

}

ATTACH=$1

fn_sendmail | /usr/sbin/sendmail -t -O DeliveryMode=i -R hdrs -n

```

Last edited by toralf on Sun Mar 21, 2010 11:02 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Nikkel

Danke für die Lösungen, 

war lange auf der Suche, 

wurde hier endlich fündig,

machs mit Mutt. Danke!!! 

 :Very Happy: 

----------

